# HELP! Starting my fluval 404 filter...



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Help! I just got my tank I'd bought on ebay... I put water in it to see if it would leak (it didnt). 

It came with 1 fluval 404 filter. I might buy an Eheim later down the road to suppliment it b/c I don't think the 404 is strong enough for a 125 gallon tank.

Ok... so I wanted to run the filter to test it, see how loud it was, etc...

I hooked up the two hoses to intake and outake and put them in the tank and turned it on... all it does it make a gravely noise and no water moves. 

What do I do with this thing to get it working?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well i dont really know much about that type of filter, but my filter would do that, but then i read the instructions again and you have to fill up the filter with water first.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

There should be some sort of primer you have to pump to get the flow started.
New fluvals have a rod slider you pump in and out. That's fairly recent tho, not familiar with the older models, i'd start by making sure it was full of water tho.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Thunderkiss is right, there should be a primer if it's a new Fluval. However, the primer on mine doesn't work very well, so I usually fill mine up to the brim with water before starting it.

You can also start the intake by using the intake hose as a syphon into a bucket, then closing the valve. Once the valve is closed, the water is trapped in the hose, and the syphon will restart automatically once you hook it up to the cannister.

Also, make sure the cap that covers the impeller is securely fastened. This should be on the underside of the lid if I remember correctly.

-Flynn


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have never had to start my 404 with water in the canister although it might help. Make sure you impeller is cleanand working properly, I had trouble with mine when I got it used. I laso found if you take the intake tube off of the hose it works a bit easier.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks filling it up to the brim, starting it, pumping, and restarting (a few times) got it working...

Now, does anyone know where I can get some custom made tops/tank covers? The one I got on ebay stinks..

FISH


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I went to a local glass company and had them cut me some glass tops that worked really well for me and was very reasonable, a-lot more reasonable than any petstore, site, or the like.


----------

